# FET after stillbirth



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Where to begin.... 

I have been trying for a baby for 5 years and finally after two IVF cycles I became pregnant.  Initially it was twins, however I misscarried at 6 weeks with one twin then our daughter was stillborn when I was six months pregnant.  We are due to go for an FET cycle in January (natural) and just wanted some advice on how long it takes, how often you have to get bloods and any experiences you may have had.  I would like any tips that would help it work although I am realistic about the chances.  Thank You


----------



## Miuccia (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Roma

Firstly I am so sorry to hear that you lost your babies - I too lost my daughter in January this year at 35 weeks. She was an ICSI baby conceived from a FET after 2 failed fresh cycles. There are a few girls who post on here who have been devastated by the loss af babies conceived by IVF so you are not alone.

I'm afraid I can't answer your question about a natural FET as I am on my third frozen cycle but they have alll been medicated, I just wanted you to know that it can and very often DOES work - as I have said my daughter was a FET baby  and my clinic told me that once the embryos have come through the thaw your chances are as good as anybody's - and I wanted to wish you every success for the future. Going through treatment again after such a loss is very hard, but I feel that I have to carry on, for the moment at least, and the memory of our beautiful daughter keeps me going.

Sending you lots of love and luck, Miuccia xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Miuccia 

Thank you for your kind words, our daughter was born an angel in July 2006 .  I am sorry to hear that you daugter became an angel in January,  my thoughts are with you.  It does take a lot of courage to try again, however as a quote I have read recently says:  "when the world says give up hope says try one more time".  I am going to remember this when it gets hard.

Love Roma


----------

